# guide to clay



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

USE OF THE CLAY BAR 

What is a clay bar, and what can it be used for 

Clay isn't a polish or a compound, it is a surface preparation bar that smoothes the paint and removes contaminants, Clay is not a replacement for polishing. It's a tool for quickly and easily removing surface contamination 

A clay bar is as its name suggests a bar of clay, and is usually used in conjunction with some form of lubricant (or even normal car shampoo), and basically it is used on your cars paintwork/wheels/ and even glass, to remove surface contaminants such as tree sap, tar specks, brake dust etc. 

The clay is used after washing the car and before applying waxes etc. 

Clay is also very effective on paint over-spray. 


Do you need to use a clay bar? 


No matter how much you wash and wax your car this is not enough alone to remove certain contaminants, in fact waxing over such contaminants will only seal them onto your paint. 


To check if you need to clay simply was your car and dry now simply run your finger- tips across the paint surfaces, which should feel as smooth as glass, if it doesn't then your paint is being attacked by contaminants, Removing these surface contaminants (tar, acid rain spots, bug residue, paint over-spray, brake dust, hard water spots, etc.) will improve both the look and health of your car's paint. 


Using clay 


Using clay is easy but do follow the manufacturers instructions, if you don't you could create a mess or mark your paint. 


Firstly ensure that you car is thoroughly washed and dried, as with all car cleaning try to do it in the shade, and apply to a small area at a time. Then roll your clay into ball, this warms it up and makes it more usable, then mould it into a flat surface, you then spray a small amount of the lubricant onto the panel, and then rub the clay in back and forward motion using light/medium pressure, if it becomes hard to rub then you need to use more lubricant (this is because clay is quite sticky). When you have made a few passes rub your hand over the area and it should be smooth, if it isn't then you just follow the same process again until the area becomes glass smooth, when smooth remove all the residue with a micro fibre towel (a soft cotton towel will suffice also). 

When you have completed the whole car it is advisable to wash the car down to remove the lubricant, you car is now ready for glazing/sealing/waxing, etc. 


Tip, when you can no longer fold the clay into a clean surface you can use it for claying your glass or even your alloys, it surprising how much dirt you can remove from your cars glass, and likewise clay is perfect for removing brake dust from your alloys (Clay is not recommended on wheels that do not have a factory clear coat or powder coat finish). 


Clay safety 


1. Clay does have a mild cutting action so be careful in its use. 

2. If you drop you clay bar dispose of it, as dirt will engrain itself into the clay, and this will of course scratch your paint. 

3. Fold your clay regularly and check the clay often, if you find raised bits remove them with you nails 

4. Always Read the manufacturers' instructions.


----------

